# USA Sourced and Made Dog Food



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Victor Dog Food
Made by Mid America Pet Food, Victor Super Premium Dog Food, Extruded Advantage Horse Feed
Website
Victor Super Premium Dog Food
Can be ordered from (fast shipping, good customer service)
Premium Dog Food for Highly Active Dogs | Free Shipping at SportDogFood.com

Company Correspondence

Q: Could you please verify that ALL of the ingredients in your dog
food is sourced in the USA? Please verify the source of the meat (i.e.
rendering plant, farmed, etc). And, lastly, could you verify that you use
only non-GMO ingredients?

A: USA sourced ingredients, and we use GMO free grains...

Q: Can you comment on the source of your meat (not country but quality as far as rendered meat )? And also are all the vitamins and minerals added sourced here in the U.S as well? 

A: Beef and Chicken are sourced locally and made into a meal…. Salmon is Alaskan wild caught and we do not use ethox…. Vitamins and minerals come from Zinpro…


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

We are doing fantastically on Acana. About now, I trust the Canadans more than USA. Keep us posted on it. 

Oh, they use chicken in all the recipes (Lamb and rice has chicken). Leaves us right now. We don't tolerate chicken.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you know of a food made and sourced in the U.S. please list it here


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I can tell you that I've been feeding Victor for several months now. Not only is it excellent food but the price is amazing - $33 for 40lbs

I feed the Hi Pro Formula and the 4 of the first 6 ingredients are meat meals.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I believe Great Life and it's sister company, Pioneer Naturals, are both locally made and sourced in Oregon.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> I can tell you that I've been feeding Victor for several months now. Not only is it excellent food but the price is amazing - $33 for 40lbs
> 
> I feed the Hi Pro Formula and the 4 of the first 6 ingredients are meat meals.


Where do you get it for this price? The closest place that sells it by me is 90 miles away and it's all in the $50 dollar plus range..


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

I think Fromm is completely US sourced.

Fromm does not contain any ingredients from China - Fromm Family Foods
_
"Does Fromm use any ingredients from China?"

"No, all of our ingredients are sourced in the USA, and all of our products are made in the USA."_


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Merrick also I think

Thanks for the info on Victor. 

It does seem the Victor dog food looks pretty good. I wonder why they do not make the Whole Dog journals list of top foods. 

I trust Canada more than the USA on food. Unfortunately this country does not produce very good things.


Its amazing how some good dog food has better ingredients than our Human food. Our food and meats made in the USA are banned in most countries for humans. I will never understand the dyes that are allowed in everything we consume, including medicines.

This article will have you shaking your head. I'm sure a lot of those banned meats are in dog food.

10 Foods Sold in the U.S. That Are Banned Elsewhere - OracleTalk


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

I had to change my GSD food several times due to digestive issue and Victor is what I ended up feeding. I have been feeding it for about 6 months now and Skipper'D is doing great. I get mine at the local feed store for $30.00/40lb-I use the Performance joint health that has the glucosamine and chondroitin.
Its a 5 star on the grain free and 4 star on the select- on the Dog food advisor
Victor Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ofl52 said:


> I had to change my GSD food several times due to digestive issue and Victor is what I ended up feeding. I have been feeding it for about 6 months now and Skipper'D is doing great. I get mine at the local feed store for $30.00/40lb-I use the Performance joint health that has the glucosamine and chondroitin.
> Its a 5 star on the grain free and 4 star on the select- on the Dog food advisor
> Victor Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


I wish it could be ordered from the company directly. I think mine would do well on it, if I could find it.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

We feed Victor and are thrilled too! It's one of the few foods that Cafall's sensitive tummy can handle. We pay $27.50 for a 40lb bag. I buy it from the local farm and ranch supply store. Looks like you can get some of the Victor flavors on Amazon for $43 with the free shipping if you have their Prime membership. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Victor-Dog-Food-Multi-Pro-Maintenance/dp/B00G33KT2W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1407381398&sr=8-3&keywords=victor+dog+food[/ame]


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I go back and forth between Fromm's and Victor. Currently it's Victor. Dogs love it, and they look good too.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Natures Logic – some ingredients sourced from Italy, New Zealand & Norway. None from China. Nutrition & Ingredients - Nature's Logic



> Nature’s Logic® selects vendors that can supply ingredients from the USA and other countries with good food safety practices, such as New Zealand, Australia, Canada, and Europe. We also require that our vendors can guarantee that the ingredients do not come from China, and that they are tested to be GMO-free and contain no chemical preservatives, herbicides, or insecticides.
> _Countries Supplying Nature’s Logic Ingredients_
> 
> Chicken (Raw) – Nebraska, USA
> ...


Several reference sites: 

Association for Truth in Pet Food – The Pledge

Truth about Pet Food

animal nature pittsburgh unnaproved products and manufacturers


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kahrg4 said:


> We feed Victor and are thrilled too! It's one of the few foods that Cafall's sensitive tummy can handle. We pay $27.50 for a 40lb bag. I buy it from the local farm and ranch supply store. Looks like you can get some of the Victor flavors on Amazon for $43 with the free shipping if you have their Prime membership.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Victor-Dog-Fo...id=1407381398&sr=8-3&keywords=victor+dog+food


So this is a 50lb bag on Amazon and everyone gets the 40Lb bag? Most companies don't sell 40 and 50 , usually it's something like 8, 15 and and 30 pound bags.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

K9 Kravings is made in Baltimore, MD. According to their website, quoted below, they source from US and Canada. It's a raw, pre-made product that we have been feeding our pup. He's doing very well on it.


"We've earned the title of the first USDA Certified pet food nationwide and we created a product that uses fresh, human-grade ingredients including turkey, chicken, beef, elk, mackerel, duck, low-carb vegetables and our patented essential vitamin, mineral and trace mineral supplements.

You won't find any preservatives, dyes, added sugars, cereal grains, glutens, nitrates, chemicals or soluble carbohydrates in our food.

We import federally regulated Elk from Canada, as well as whole fresh Mackerel; all other proteins, vegetables and supplement mix are born, bred and raised/manufactured in the USA."

Grain free dog food | K-9 Kraving Ingredients

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.k-9kraving.com/files/K9_Kravings_Brochure.pdf


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

llombardo said:


> So this is a 50lb bag on Amazon and everyone gets the 40Lb bag? Most companies don't sell 40 and 50 , usually it's something like 8, 15 and and 30 pound bags.


Llombardo, my guess is that it's a typo on Amazon's part. All the other bags listed there are for 40lbs and I've only ever seen 40lb bags as their largest size. They do have smaller sized bags but I've never really looked into them to know the exact poundage off the top of my head.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it's just the Victor multi pro maintenance that comes in 50 lb bags. Sport dog sells that flavor in 50 lbs as well. 
Victor looks great, I'm thinking of adding that in the rotation along with Dr Tim's. 

Dr Tim's is US sourced, except the vitamins are from Denmark I think. It's made in Ohio.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The 50 pound bag has sorgum as the first ingredient. The others have beef meal or other meat meal as the first ingredient. 

It does look like decent food, if you buy it from Amazon -- no where near here has it that I know of, will check into that -- will each bag come in a box? This sucks if it does. If you are using just one or two bags a month it is no big deal, but you house will get pretty crowded with boxes if you don't break them down regular and hit the recycle, especially if you are opening several boxes/bags a week. 

Some say they take 3 weeks to ship. I don't like that. if necessary I want to be able to run to the store to get a few bags. 

Evenso, it looks like decent food for the most part, pricier than Diamond Naturals, but may be worth it. Maybe I can find a distributor in a feed store. Hard to compete though with TSC since they can buy tons of food, and that has to be cheaper than buying it by the bag.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didnt' start this thread as a Victor advertisement. I was hoping to create a list of foods made in the USA. But if you follow the link I posted for ordering, they have free shipping.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I followed your Links Jax, I checked out the shipping. I've had food shipped in for a couple of years, and I think that I would prefer to go a different route if possible, and if it makes sense cost wise. I did find a place 22 miles away, so it is possible. I put in a call, and want to get pricing and if they are still doing it.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I posted this a few months ago to no responses. This company has been amazing and the discounts are great. I got Orijen last week 40% off. 20% off this week, free shipping. Every week they have a different discount and Tuesdays they have another special one. No Victor but plenty of other brands

https://store.petango.com/


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I didnt' start this thread as a Victor advertisement. I was hoping to create a list of foods made in the USA. But if you follow the link I posted for ordering, they have free shipping.


Lol. I know. 

Dr.'s finest which is the company that makes Great Life and Pioneer Naturals are indeed only made locally in the United States with US ingredients. I checked again today.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Fromm LBP is on our menu now AND its all American.....will look at other foods as he gets older.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak ?Daily Dog? Air-Dried Cuisine - dog food

Not made in USA but holy smokes... $131 for 11 lbs... ?? Can someone explain this to me ?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

K9-Kraving.. 
Raw Dog Food | Frozen - K-9 Kraving


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Nutrisource Grain Free. Garrison does excellent with it. That's what the breeder uses exclusively. And the company has the "buy 12 get the 13th free program."  It's approximately $50 for 30 lbs.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Taste of the Wild is sourced and made in the US and it's readily available. I get it at Tractor Supply. It's a 6 star rated food.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a link to TOTW sourced and made here? I thought that was a Diamond food and they buy their grains from China.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

You beat me to it Jax, I was asking that myself. 

Do you have anything that shows where there ingredients are made or from. They dance around that on the website. No where in the faq is the question on where the food comes from, just where its manufactured 

WHERE ARE YOUR FOODS MADE? 
We have four manufacturing facilities, all located in the United States. One is in northern California, one in central California, one in Missouri and one in South Carolina.

When they source them out, where does the source get the food from? I couldn't find that on the website, thanks. 

WHERE DOES THE WILD BOAR IN THE SOUTHWEST CANYON FORMULA COME FROM? 
Wild boar is a species of pig (Sus scrofa). They are known by various names, including wild hogs. The wild boar in Taste of the Wild Southwest Canyon is wild-caught boar, sourced from a supplier in Texas.

They say the wild boar comes from a company in TX. Wonder where they company gets the meat from.

Diamond Pet Company


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't- but I have emailed them and asked


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Cindy! If you could just post it when you get a response.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Do you have a link to TOTW sourced and made here? I thought that was a Diamond food and they buy their grains from China.


They are using all Pea Products, Potatoes, Garbanzo Beans and Sweet Potatoes now instead of the grains.
Manufactured in the USA by Diamond....But SOURCED ?????????


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

I've read somewhere (need to find where) that TOTW vitamins and minerals are sourced from China. That's the reason why we buy Fromm actually. I'll post if I can find it again...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

China-Free Dog Food? Don't Count on It


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There are three dog food companies located in my area. Precise- says 'mostly' all ingredients are sourced in the US but don't say which ones aren't. Nature's Select is totally sourced in the US with the exception of lamb from New Zealand. The other company makes Victor. I've tried feeding Victor and Nature's Select but Stosh wasn't interested in either. I think I'll try again


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Best Breed by Dr. Gary Cotton We tried Blue when Tess was a pup with not consistent results. Dr Gary's is local product so we tried it. Three years, and have yet to have any issues. This is from the website..." Further, all diets are produced in the U.S., in facilities that are both European Union approved and regularly inspected by the U.S. Department of Agriculture. To keep nutrient-destroying oxygen out and preserve freshness, our food is packaged in high oxygen barrier poly bags with resealable zippers. Absolutely NO ingredients are sourced from China."


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is scary... 

China now makes
70 percent of the world’s penicillin
50 percent of the earth’s aspirin
35 percent of its acetaminophen (generic Tylenol)
The bulk of the world’s vitamins A, B12, C and E

If these are made in China, how are dog food companies making foods with these vitamins and stating made in the USA? If the vitamins come from China then the food is not completely made in the USA.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

llombardo said:


> This is scary...
> 
> China now makes
> 70 percent of the world’s penicillin
> ...


I think it is a game. If you buy a car from Mexico, it has to say, made in Mexico. But if you buy a car where 99% of the components are made and assembled in Mexico, but the put something like the windshield or the steering wheel in in the US, they can say, "Made in the USA." on it. 

Sucks, huh? 

I think the sourcing is about the same. I mean if ABC company is buying the vitamins and minerals from China and elsewhere and combining them into a pre-mix, so long as ABC company is in the US, then Diamond is sourcing the pre-mix from the US. 

Yeah, even if Taste of the Wild was totally sourced in the US, it is still be extruded in machines that extrude ever other nasty bit of yuck from the worst garbage food on up. So if disease is your concern, than sourced in the US is not good enough. But I think we are worried about stuff like cardboard in Pizza and plastic in glutens that have come from China. And why we are so concerned about it.

As for the US, I think a lot of grains grown here are GMO, and so even that isn't good enough. 

Dog food is a racket.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I think this topic Jax started is important. So much more to it thu. Companies lie and that is a problem.

Not sure whats so great about anything made in The USA. Most of our foods are banned all over the world. China even bans it. The meat used in dog food must be worse than the modified dye filled crap we eat. I do agree keep away from the Chinese products due to history of tainted foods. Good luck with that, they own America. I will stick with Canadian products for now. The best thing America makes is Guitars.


About 45 percent of US pigs, 30 percent of cattle and an unknown percentage of turkeys are plumped with the asthma drug ractopamine before slaughter. Up to 20 percent of ractopamine is still there when you buy it.

Since 1998, more than 1,700 US pork lovers have been “poisoned” this way. For this very health threat, ractopamine-laced meats are banned in 160 different countries! Russia issued a ban on US meat imports, effective February 11, 2013, until it’s certified ractopamine-free. In animals, it’s linked to reducedreproductive function, increased mastitis and increased death. It damages the human cardiovascular system and may cause hyperactivity, chromosomal abnormalities and behavioral changes. Currently, US meats aren’t even tested for it.

Where it’s banned: 160 countries across Europe, Russia, mainland China and Republic of China (Taiwan).

More than 3,000 preservatives, flavorings and colors are added to US foods, many of which are banned in other countries

Arsenic-Laced Chicken

Arsenic-based drugs are approved in US-produced animal feed because they cause animals to grow quicker and meats products to look pinker and “fresher.” The FDA says arsenic-based drugs are safe safe because they contain organic arsenic … But organic arsenic can turn into inorganic arsenic, run through contaminated manure and leach into drinking water.

The European Union has never approved using arsenic in animal feed; US environmental groups have sued the FDA to remove them.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

_The production company, who makes the dry kibble for the dog food company, chooses where they purchase their ingredients from, unless a very strict contract by the dog food company has been legally set forth, which usually is not the case. _Those production companies end up purchasing most of their products from a third or even fourth party. Federal law requires food companies to be able to trace products one step forward and one step back so if they only check backwards one step, they may think they are purchasing from a US company but that US company may have purchased products from overseas! 

MADE in the USA does NOT mean it was SOURCED in the USA. It would have to say MADE & SOURCED in the USA. 

Moms


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I talked to the local dealer for Nature's Select. He said that 90% of the ingredients are sourced within 200 miles of the plant in Mt Pleasant TX. The lamb is from New Zealand.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Taste of the wild from MO


----------



## Appi (Aug 9, 2014)

Food products "made" in the USA are nothing to brag about. 75% of the country's chicken and 90% of the country's turkey tests positive for antibiotic resistant bacteria. The beef does too but so far not in the meat. The only reason why the cows are alive at slaughter is because they are filled with antibiotics.

All the hogs, cows, chickens, ducks and turkey eat GMO corn or soy that now is engineered to make Bt Toxin. Bt Toxin is showing up in fetal blood samples.

All the vegetables you buy here, fruit as well, are tasteless and covered in nicotine-based pesticides. Italy outlawed them a few years back and the bee colonies recovered.

I am as patriotic as anyone, but buying dog food because it is made in the USA doesn't impress me, Canada either.

I would be much more inclined to use a food actually made in Europe. Food standards and husbandry practices in Italy and France are much higher than the US or Canada.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

kr16 and appi, i almost wish you didn't post this. sometimes ignorance really is bliss. 

so what do you guys do? buy orgabic?

is organic really organic? or one of those labeling scams,, like 'it has to say made and sourced in the usa' to be sure it's really from usa. 

besides, I can't afford to feed my dog organic. 

and selzer, yes, it is indeed a racket


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lalachka said:


> kr16 and appi, i almost wish you didn't post this. sometimes ignorance really is bliss.
> 
> so what do you guys do? buy orgabic?
> 
> ...


It is quite depressing


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

lalachka said:


> kr16 and appi, i almost wish you didn't post this. sometimes ignorance really is bliss.
> 
> so what do you guys do? buy orgabic?
> 
> ...


There are 53 ingredients in "Newmans Own ORGANIC'S"....of the 53 only 10 are Organic! The FDA loophole is that there are "some" organics, so they are allowed to use these "words".

If it's all Organic, it will bear the Organic Seal. 
There is no Organic Kibble to my knowledge. Only a food like The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated Food, which is the ONLY pet food company that the FDA legally allows to use the words "Human Grade Ingredients" on it's packaging and advertising. That is as close as you'll get unless you make your own. 

Moms


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Momto2GSDs said:


> There are 53 ingredients in "Newmans Own ORGANIC'S"....of the 53 only 10 are Organic! The FDA loophole is that there are "some" organics, so they are allowed to use these "words".
> 
> If it's all Organic, it will bear the Organic Seal.
> There is no Organic Kibble to my knowledge. Only a food like The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated Food, which is the ONLY pet food company that the FDA legally allows to use the words "Human Grade Ingredients" on it's packaging and advertising. That is as close as you'll get unless you make your own.
> ...


And if you make your own, the ingredients are apparently no better.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

llombardo said:


> And if you make your own, the ingredients are apparently no better.


True, in that sense. But wouldn't feeding a higher quality meat be better than what is contained in some of these dog foods?

I can't afford to eat 100% Organic myself, so I'm sure not gonna buy it for my dogs.  But I feel I'm giving them a better chance by feeding them the same food we're eating. 
Ultimately, everyone has to investigate and decide what they can do with what they can afford.

Moms


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, I am completely depressed about MY food much less what my dogs eat.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Seems like Raw is the only way you can fully control what gets inside your dog... but then you need supplements and that we wont know


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Ace GSD said:


> Seems like Raw is the only way you can fully control what gets inside your dog... but then you need supplements and that we wont know


Not really. As posted earlier the meats in this country are banned in other countries because of all the bad stuff that is added, then add vitamins and stuff that comes from China. The reality is that none of it is good for our dogs or us. Unless you raise your own meat source, you really just don't know.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

lalachka said:


> kr16 and appi, i almost wish you didn't post this. sometimes ignorance really is bliss.
> 
> so what do you guys do? buy orgabic?
> 
> ...


I use Orijen or Acana. Canada bans some of the crap we use in our food. They use hormones like we do. I just do not get why we use dyes in all our food and drugs. Why does my prescription pills need to be bright colored? The USA abuses dye and sugar in all our foods.

I agree Europe is better on all foods. I just got back, everything is not as sweet and tastes better. 

Here is a food from Italy that just came to the states last year.

Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When my son was in Europe studying abroad for business one of the tours was a meat processing plant. He said it was super clean.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Not really. As posted earlier the meats in this country are banned in other countries because of all the bad stuff that is added, then add vitamins and stuff that comes from China. The reality is that none of it is good for our dogs or us. Unless you raise your own meat source, you really just don't know.


Its like horror movie hahaa


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> There are 53 ingredients in "Newmans Own ORGANIC'S"....of the 53 only 10 are Organic! The FDA loophole is that there are "some" organics, so they are allowed to use these "words".
> 
> If it's all Organic, it will bear the Organic Seal.
> There is no Organic Kibble to my knowledge. Only a food like The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated Food, which is the ONLY pet food company that the FDA legally allows to use the words "Human Grade Ingredients" on it's packaging and advertising. That is as close as you'll get unless you make your own.
> ...


Oh I feed raw so I was taking about meat. I didn't know about the stuff they do to meat.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

kr16 said:


> I use Orijen or Acana. Canada bans some of the crap we use in our food. They use hormones like we do. I just do not get why we use dyes in all our food and drugs. Why does my prescription pills need to be bright colored? The USA abuses dye and sugar in all our foods.
> 
> I agree Europe is better on all foods. I just got back, everything is not as sweet and tastes better.
> 
> ...


I feed raw. I'm just depressed about what gets done to meat and chicken. How do you feed yourself? Do you buy organic? Is organic even really organic and free of additives and antibiotics and aren't fed stuff with antibiotics and whatever else they use for plumpness and color?

Even if it is, I couldn't feed him organic meat. But maybe I'd buy organic for us then


ETA lol good point about pills and coloring 
And why are hormones used in meat? What do they do? Weight?


----------



## Appi (Aug 9, 2014)

Farmina N&D which is imported from Italy is now available in the US. Italy banned the cultivation of GMO crops over 15 years ago and the company is one of the very few to submit the country of origin of ingredients to Susan Thixton on TruthAboutPetFood.com.

It is also 1 of 20 foods on her Most Trusted List. The food also publishes animal protein content on an "as fed" basis, which is very rare. It is even in the GA.

I am using the Chicken Grain Free and it is great stuff. Chewy.com and SportDogFood.com carry it but I get in Livingston, NJ.

Anyone interested, make sure you read the USA website unless you are fluent in Italian,

Grain-Free Chicken Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

It is also the only food I have ever seen actually labelled GMO Free.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Victor is GMO free.

lala - farmed meat often has antibiotics in is. I get most of my meat from local butchers so it's basically scraps that the owner of the animal being butchered did not want. That is the best way to avoid that.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I get all of our beef, chicken, pork, eggs and cheese from a local ranch. They just recently opened a store. And as many vegetables as they raise in their garden. I sometimes buy Smart Chicken since I can get it at the grocery store. I think I'll have to try Victor again. Stosh wasn't interested in it the first time we tried it but he may have to learn to love it. The plant is close enough that I can take a tour


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

lalachka said:


> I feed raw. I'm just depressed about what gets done to meat and chicken. How do you feed yourself? Do you buy organic? Is organic even really organic and free of additives and antibiotics and aren't fed stuff with antibiotics and whatever else they use for plumpness and color?
> 
> Even if it is, I couldn't feed him organic meat. But maybe I'd buy organic for us then
> 
> ...


I do not buy organic, way to expensive. I wouldn't trust it anyhow. This is America, where companies do anything to maximize a profit. I have no answer. After having a dog die from Blue Buffalo I am real paranoid about dog food. We do not eat much red meat, so its not a huge concern. The chicken on the other hand is a concern. 

Since the 1950s, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved a number of steroid hormone drugs for use in beef cattle and sheep, including natural estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, and their synthetic versions. These drugs increase the animals’ growth rate, the efficiency by which they convert the feed they eat into meat, and the leanness of their meat


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Victor is GMO free.
> 
> lala - farmed meat often has antibiotics in is. I get most of my meat from local butchers so it's basically scraps that the owner of the animal being butchered did not want. That is the best way to avoid that.


I didn't know. Or rather, didn't want to know. Lol now I have no choice because I read all this. So I have to make some decisions for us and the dog.

ETA I doubt local butchers in nyc have their own cows. Though who knows. Will ask


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

kr16 said:


> I do not buy organic, way to expensive. I wouldn't trust it anyhow. This is America, where companies do anything to maximize a profit. I have no answer. After having a dog die from Blue Buffalo I am real paranoid about dog food. We do not eat much red meat, so its not a huge concern. The chicken on the other hand is a concern.
> 
> Since the 1950s, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved a number of steroid hormone drugs for use in beef cattle and sheep, including natural estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, and their synthetic versions. These drugs increase the animals’ growth rate, the efficiency by which they convert the feed they eat into meat, and the leanness of their meat


Yep, I don't trust organic and cage free labels. I know a little bit about what those labels can mean. Everything is a lie.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

farmers give their animals all kinds of wormers and antibiotics too :shrug:
visit any farm store to see which ones they commonly give
you can buy penicillin injections otc and also tylan and corid for cattle just to name a few


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The ranchers I buy our meat and eggs from don't give hormones or antibiotics. One of the benefits of living in Texas


----------

